# I need help setting up a 90 gallon with a overflow.



## Atlantaboy (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a 90 gallon I'm setting up, I've been raising cichlids for years, and want to set up a 90 gallon, and eventually switch over to saltwater, very soon. My tank have two predrilled holes in the overflow area,1" & 1 1/4? I have to re measure it, and two 1" holes in the center in which I'm in the process of covering. PLEASE Help!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Does the tank have bulkheads? The holes are for either a sump or a set of LARGE canister filters (think FX-5). The most important question is - do you want a sump or a set of canisters?

Sump allows for easier water changes, more filtration capacity, and the option for a refugium/hospital tank/isolation tank in a partition of the sump. It also allows for in-tank hardware like thermometers, pH controllers, etc. to be installed in the sump instead. They are very complex and require quite a bit more time, effort and money to run, however.

Canisters, by comparison, are easy to run, easy to maintain, quiet, and cheaper. The downside to canisters is they ONLY filter - you don't have the versatility of a sump.

Hope this helps! Looking forward to your response and to answering further questions.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The most important thing to figure out first is filter like Gizmo said.
Replacing the overflow and figuring out plumbing is only necessary if you aer going to use a sump.The overflow will not run regular for a canister due to evaporation.If you are going to use a canister then I would seal the whole tank(all holes) and just remove the overflow box.
I know you said you have the bulkheads so I think you should go with a sump.They really don't need to anything fancy ,and are often best(need to be ) placed in the stand before tanki is filled.I always try to get as large a volume of waterin my sumps as possible.They are not a whole lot harder just a couple of thing that differ from standard filters.SUMPS RULE!
Like Guy said keep the questions comming and we'll be happy to help.
Here's a link on sumps; Make a Sump using a 20g Long | Melev's Reef
If you hit the "reef shop" on their toolbar you can get to more info on sumps.Definately don't buy one but learn how they work and make one.I have a thread on making a easy sump that I still use on my 120g fowlr.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/simple-diy-sump-filter-42406.html
Most info will be on marine setups but all you need to know is the configuration,almost all the reactors and such will never be needed or work in a fw setup.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sump is the way to go! The DIY 20 gallon sump is a great option and is what I'm currently running on my reef tank. Hides everything from the tank and you can plumb it to wherever you want. Also when you switch over to salt you will thank your self for setting up a sump.


----------



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

+1 on sumps. I'm a FW guy tho, sumps=more water volume and that's always better. Plus they can be built to your fish's needs


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just saw your pics. Nice build! Do a durso stand pipe in the overflow as there proven and quite. As for the holes in the center since there on the bottom pane and will be covered with sand. You have 3 options I can see doing.

1.Cover it with a piece of glass and silicone it in.

2.put a bulkhead in it and on the end of the bulkhead out of the tank glue in a small piece of PVC with a glued end cap 

3. Place your return lines there. Like the guy in this link did...go about half way down the page to the image with the guy standing in the tankA Reef Tank in the Desert - +/- 1,400 gallon system - Page 5 - Reef Central Online Community


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

i wouldn't use the center holes for returns UNLESS you bring return pipe all the way to surface.I wouldn't(won't) trust a "check valve" to keep any tank from draining especially anything over 20g!


----------

